# Got myself in a bind



## shumifan49 (Sep 18, 2013)

While in SA I applied for a replacement ID book and a new passport at the same time. The passport was ready before I left, but the iD was not. Now I am in a bind; the ID is ready in Pretoria but I am back in the UK. I now need the ID to apply for a TR permit for my wife as we want to move to SA in te near future(she is Slovak). Is there any way to get the ID without me flying back to SA as this is a bit costly.

Note. I gave my niece power of attorney, but they will not release it to her ' as I am out of the country'.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

shumifan49 said:


> While in SA I applied for a replacement ID book and a new passport at the same time. The passport was ready before I left, but the iD was not. Now I am in a bind; the ID is ready in Pretoria but I am back in the UK. I now need the ID to apply for a TR permit for my wife as we want to move to SA in te near future(she is Slovak). Is there any way to get the ID without me flying back to SA as this is a bit costly.
> 
> Note. I gave my niece power of attorney, but they will not release it to her ' as I am out of the country'.


Is there not a way you could write a letter saying your niece is power of attorney and you are releasing your ID book to her? 

I would try and also contact and attorney to see what could be done before you look at coming back to S.A. to pick it up.

Side Note- Could you maybe use your passport to apply for TR for your wife?


----------



## shumifan49 (Sep 18, 2013)

@2fargone
Thanks for the reply. I did give my niece PoA, but they still would not release it for the reason mentioned.

Unfortunately, from the application form, it seems like they will only accept an ID as in other places they do say 'ID or Passport'.


----------



## Jem62 (Jul 25, 2012)

My sister picked up my passport and ID for me a couple of years ago since I had to leave before it was ready. I gave my sister the receipts and wrote a letter giving her permission to collect the documents, it also included her ID number. It worked fine but I did not state that I was abroad. Try using someone else to pick up the documents other than your niece. FYI she used a courier to get the docs to me within 24 hrs, cost just over R300.


----------



## shumifan49 (Sep 18, 2013)

@Jem62
Thanks for that. But they have me as being out of the country on their computer system, so it does not matter who I get to collect, they will still pick it up. I was hoping there was a way that I could get them to send it to the London embassy.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

shumifan49 said:


> While in SA I applied for a replacement ID book and a new passport at the same time. The passport was ready before I left, but the iD was not. Now I am in a bind; the ID is ready in Pretoria but I am back in the UK. I now need the ID to apply for a TR permit for my wife as we want to move to SA in te near future(she is Slovak). Is there any way to get the ID without me flying back to SA as this is a bit costly.
> 
> Note. I gave my niece power of attorney, but they will not release it to her ' as I am out of the country'.


You do not need your ID book for your wife's permit application. My husband had lost his ID book so in all of my applications he has used his SA passport. It's never been a problem.


----------



## shumifan49 (Sep 18, 2013)

Saartjie, Thanks for that, that will make my life a lot simpler. I will go and make the application and see what happens.


----------

